# Favourite ceramic wax



## WannaBd (Dec 18, 2010)

As winter is approaching, I want to try a ceramic wax and see the benefits for my self. So what is your favourite and and do you use a ceramic primer before it? :thumb:


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

My favourite is Fireball Fusion. It sits on top of Fireball Nano Coat


----------



## matty.13 (May 3, 2011)

I have to agree fireball fusion is a fantastic wax. I'd would go as far to say I think it's the best wax on the market today.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

Haven't got it yet but from what I've seen and read ODK's Revere looks a great ceramic wax and also Obsession wax's Icon is worth a look.


----------



## Berylburton (Sep 14, 2013)

matty.13 said:


> I have to agree fireball fusion is a fantastic wax. I'd would go as far to say I think it's the best wax on the market today.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That sounds like fightin' talk


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

Infinity Wax Supergloss is excellent. I have their QDX to top up protection. Great combination.


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

cleslie said:


> Infinity Wax Supergloss is excellent. I have their QDX to top up protection. Great combination.


Supergloss isn't a ceramic wax...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

Blackroc said:


> Supergloss isn't a ceramic wax...


It's got SiO2 in it. Is that not classed as ceramic then?


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

cleslie said:


> It's got SiO2 in it. Is that not classed as ceramic then?


Nope.

Sio2 - silica added for beading and sheeting properties

Ceramic Infused wax - ceramic coating added for durability and self cleaning

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

Blackroc said:


> Nope.
> Sio2 - silica added for beading and sheeting properties
> Ceramic Infused wax - ceramic coating added for durability and self cleaning


Didn't realise that - thanks:thumb:


----------



## WannaBd (Dec 18, 2010)

cleslie said:


> It's got SiO2 in it. Is that not classed as ceramic then?


actually I thought the same.


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

OCD finish Divergence.


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm surprised no ones said Angelwax Enigma yet


----------



## guth99 (Jan 1, 2017)

wish wash said:


> I'm surprised no ones said Angelwax Enigma yet


I agree is very good, beading is very strong and with two coats can easily see 10 - 12 months if topped up with QD. I would defiantly like to try OCD Revere as well as it looks to be a great wax


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Blackroc said:


> Nope.
> 
> Sio2 - silica added for beading and sheeting properties
> 
> ...


Can you expand on that as im not quite seeing the difference. Si02 is a Quartz product so if both waxes are infused with either Quartz or si02 what's the difference.

In reference to AW enigma, didn't it fall quite short of the durability claims in a recent test on here?

I've only tried Quartz/ si02 waxes from waxaddict and although very pleased with all their performances I can't compare to another brands performance.


----------



## Ric325i (May 5, 2015)

Welshquattro1 said:


> Haven't got it yet but from what I've seen and read ODK's Revere looks a great ceramic wax and also Obsession wax's Icon is worth a look.


I applied Obsession Icon today on a Prius
Nice wax to apply and buff out. To early for me for a Final conclusion.
Furtherall i realy like waxaddict Quartz ,Graphite ,Finale and Vortex.
They Rule!


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Ric325i said:


> Furtherall i realy like waxaddict Quartz ,Graphite ,Finale and Vortex.
> They Rule!


After finally acquiring a pot of finale I lm still to try it. But the rest of those waxes are those I was referring to and really good waxes.


----------



## Ric325i (May 5, 2015)

Finale=mix of Quartz,21 and Vitreo. I suspect the bigger part of it is Vitreo .
It was a very oily wax easy to apply and buff out. 
Vortex=favorite


----------



## Ric325i (May 5, 2015)

matty.13 said:


> I have to agree fireball fusion is a fantastic wax. I'd would go as far to say I think it's the best wax on the market today.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Easy to apply and buff out?


----------



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

Kamikaze Infinity Wax Hybrid...

I have not tried it but seen the reviews and seriously considering it. Although it looks a bit strange to apply.


----------

